# New to FTA, and is it worth it?



## marine (Dec 24, 2004)

Ok - I confess I don't know anything about FTA. Having some ham radio experience and living in an area in northern Calif where we only get 5 standard TV broadcast channels (Eureka) I was thinking I might give it a try. I was looking at a Fortec package @ 369.99 http://www.gosatellite.net/fortec_satellite_1568_ctg.htm

I love foreign broadcasts and listen to BBC all the time.
But what I was wondering is if I get this package, can I get a few interesting channels (to me)? Will I have to screw around w/antenna all the time? 
Then there is the other thing - options - If I order the package and get it online, is this all I need?
And for anybody out there who has gone thru the process, is it worth it?
Thanks Ladys and Gents - Your input would be appreciated.
Mac


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

Hello. I would say it is worth it. But it really depends on what you find interesting. There are quite a few radio channels FTA, World Radio Network is on T5, as is Deutsche Welle. Tv channels come and go, but many are interesting. I know only about the Pansat reciever. looks like the Fortec you are looking at has Blind Search, which is a must. 80in dish is large enough for most signals. You may want larger if you are interested in news feeds. 
Without a motor, you will have to screw around with the antenna all the time  The stations are spread over several satellites all over the arc.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I think with your ham background FTA would be the ideal hobby and will bring you a lot of entertainment for the $. I have a radio background and fell right into FTA satellite around 20 years ago, I have seen all sorts of things FTA over the years both here and in Europe, including live sports, and LIVE news feeds! These days there is even more to see with a FTA system including right now all the network channels. Music video channel, Fox News.ABC News NOW, NASA, the list goes on and is always changing, channels come and go all the time and there is always something to watch. I am a news freak so I mainly search for news from around the world. If anything worth while is happening in the world you are there, including 24/7 volcano coverage and space flights and launches.......
The system you are thinking about is almost the same as mine, the only thing (IMO) I would change is the motor, I installed one like that a few weeks ago and it was almost unusable in the wind! I like and use the SG2100 motor with great results, around two years now without a problem. The set up is a lot of fun and can be a challenge but well worth the effort, I would do some more research then go for it, it really is a window on the world I am positive you would enjoy it!


----------



## marine (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Kevision and PSB. Man this is great.

Kevision - I think the package comes with motor but PSB indicates it just might not be adequate. I find all foreign broadcasts, especially TV to be interesting to me. Thanks for the "blind search" info and motor update.

PSB - thanks for your input. As with all RF communication systems, the antenna is the most important in my opinion. You mentioned the SG2100 motor. We have a lot of wind here in Eureka - sometimes up 50-60 mph in the winter.

So I beg a little more info from both of you. If you had it to do over again, what would you get? Package, or buy the individual components? Any good sources?

And have a great holliday - Mac


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I would still go with the Fortec Lifetime Ultra system, with the SG2100 motor. The motor you are thinking about getting (HH-100 by the look) sticks up, while the SG2100 drops down, I think it handles the weight better, and as I said the motor I installed a few weeks ago had around 5mm play in it, so you would NEVER be able to get a stable signal in any kind of wind. I would also go with as big a dish as you can get, I would recommend the 90cm dish to start with, check below for a few details on the SG2100.

http://www.dmsiusa.com/documents/SG2100 easy manual.pdf

http://www.dmsiusa.com/sg2100.htm


----------



## onegojoe (Jul 8, 2004)

PSB said:


> I would still go with the Fortec Lifetime Ultra system, with the SG2100 motor. The motor you are thinking about getting (HH-100 by the look) sticks up, while the SG2100 drops down, I think it handles the weight better, and as I said the motor I installed a few weeks ago had around 5mm play in it, so you would NEVER be able to get a stable signal in any kind of wind. I would also go with as big a dish as you can get, I would recommend the 90cm dish to start with, check below for a few details on the SG2100.
> 
> http://www.dmsiusa.com/documents/SG2100 easy manual.pdf
> 
> http://www.dmsiusa.com/sg2100.htm


I am a newbie to FTA. What would this system offer you.

http://skyvision.com/store/mi8500033.html


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

onegojoe, the link you provide doesnt give much info. Without knowing the brand, my best guess would be that this system did not have blind search, which is really a requirement if you want to see any news feeds or to find new channels. Nothing against skyvision, but also check www.sadoun.com www.global-cm.net and PSB's site http://www.psbsatellite.com/ to get familiar with the different models and features.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Maybe it's too obvious, but I haven't read this yet in this thread:

1) Make sure you have a clear view of the southern sky. An unobstructed viewing arc from southwest to due east would be ideal for California.

2) Here's the list of what's available on a fairly regular basis FTA: http://www.global-cm.net/MPEGlistKuBandUS.html That list doesn't include the cool news feeds that PSB mentioned.

Good luck!


----------



## tvdxer (Aug 11, 2004)

marine said:


> Ok - I confess I don't know anything about FTA. Having some ham radio experience and living in an area in northern Calif where we only get 5 standard TV broadcast channels (Eureka) I was thinking I might give it a try. I was looking at a Fortec package @ 369.99 http://www.gosatellite.net/fortec_satellite_1568_ctg.htm
> 
> I love foreign broadcasts and listen to BBC all the time.
> But what I was wondering is if I get this package, can I get a few interesting channels (to me)? Will I have to screw around w/antenna all the time?
> ...


Yes, it'd be all you need to watch the free-to-air (unencrypted) programming up there. I'd very, very, very strongly recommend getting a positioner though, so you don't have to manually move the dish between satellites! FTA (on Ku-Band, with the smaller dishes) is like shortwave radio in many respects. There's international programming from a wide variety of countries, e.g. Vietnam, Burma, the Netherlands, Romania, Morocco, etc., dozens of domestic TV stations (mostly local affiliates from certain parts of the country, religious networks, and educational channes), and, analogous to "utility" listening on shortwave, there are (internal) news and sports feeds, which many viewers find very, very interesting.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

I too am a ham operator (KB4YKJ) and I got into FTA because I was tired of all the contests on the bands. It is an excellent hobby if you like distant signals. My equipment is a Satworks 3688, SG2100 motor and 30 inch dish. $300 total cost.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

VERY NICE setup! Have you ever set your 3688 to scan all satellites, it automatically scans one satellite, then moves to the next scans and moves on........ Can take all night but its a fantastic feature!


----------



## rayydio (Dec 9, 2004)

I used to be heavy into SWL (never could learn the code). 20 or 30 years ago it was a lot more fun than it is now-a-days...a lot less noise and many more international stations on the air back then. FTA is now almost like SWL was back then. It's great fun. I have an Ultra, an SM3D12 motor drive and 80cm dish...soon will be upgrading to a 1.2 meter with motor TBA.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

PSB said:


> VERY NICE setup! Have you ever set your 3688 to scan all satellites, it automatically scans one satellite, then moves to the next scans and moves on........ Can take all night but its a fantastic feature!


Honestly I didn't know it would do that. I manually entered each satellite then did blind searches on each one. Every couple days I do transponder searches on my more interesting satellites and about once a month do another blind search. What helps is weekly emails from lyngsat about new channels.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Theres a WHOLE lot more up there than Lyngsat publishes, but your right its a great web sight, I am afraid I scan a few satellites every day, keeps me busy anyway : )
Maybe the scan all satellites will save you some time, hit scan all sats, go to bed when you get up all the new finds should be added. Its a great box, all the best!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

One nice feature of the Satworks it it will list the transponders it finds whether they show any channels or not. The Coship will not do this. I take the freq. and SR the Satworks finds and use my PCI card with special software to look at what is actually on the Transponder.

Also, PCI card seems to be the only economical way to watch those 4:2:2 and HD feeds.

I am considering motorizing my 105 dish, since I don't look at 105 all that much.

C band DXing is great, but many don't have the space for a 10' dish which can see a lot of the arc. I can see more of the arc than the positioner can handle here.

While I don't have a Ham or Chicken Band license, 3's and 8's to you anyway.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

I did not want to motorize in the beginning but my wife said get it and get it over with. I never have regretted that. It is so nice when the receiver changes satellites the motor automatically moves the dish and locks it on the new satellite. Does require a great deal of patience to install and get it correctly on the arc. I was seriously looking for a bird dog meter half way through but did finally get it.


----------



## hraner (Dec 23, 2004)

"get it and get it over with", so true  It's a hobby, spent time and $$$, then just realized that it's not worth it. But if you never get it, you'll never know how it's like.



rid0617 said:


> I did not want to motorize in the beginning but my wife said get it and get it over with. I never have regretted that. It is so nice when the receiver changes satellites the motor automatically moves the dish and locks it on the new satellite. Does require a great deal of patience to install and get it correctly on the arc. I was seriously looking for a bird dog meter half way through but did finally get it.


----------

